# This was to cute to pass up



## rammed (Jun 23, 2012)

Local Craig's list had small Craftsman metal lathe for sale. I thought it would be a 6 inch but it was this one instead.
The bed is 24 inches long. Missing a few parts but should be easy to make. I guess I have a new project.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 23, 2012)

I spent 250 for an older 109 and another 300 for all the parts that were missing
and gave it to old iron for his grandson
It may have been just me or the one i had but I would try using it before buying to much unless your just collecting.
steve


----------



## rammed (Jun 23, 2012)

I just like old lathes and this one won't take up much room.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 23, 2012)

I had a really nice & complete Atlas but had to sell it a long time ago to buy a tranny for my old bus, My dad gave me a Craftsman 109 that was mostly there but I gave it to Benny. Figure he'll get it up & running before I would.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2012)

People really condem those things. But with a few mods they will take a .040 doc and leave a good finish.

I'm working on the one jump4 ( thanks jump4 ) gave me and when I ready I'll do a thread on it. If I remember right 2 truns of the screw is .040. I have some extra parts so pm me and let me know what you need.

If I have them you can get them for shipping.

Paul


----------

